# Just call me Samantha: the SATC RM bag!



## Antonia

My yellow Market Tote arrived!!   I don't think it's exactly the same as Samantha's on the 1st SATC movie (I think hers was lizard embossed on the sides-see last photo) but at least it's yellow!   I really like it and it fits comfortably on the shoulder.


----------



## JenJBS

Looks great! Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Looks great! Congratulations on your new beauty!


Thank you @JenJBS !!


----------



## Sassy

It looks so cheery! Congrats!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> It looks so cheery! Congrats!


Thank you @Sassy !  It really is so cheery!  I'm using it today.  Will post more pics.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> My yellow Market Tote arrived!!   I don't think it's exactly the same as Samantha's on the 1st SATC movie (I think hers was lizard embossed on the sides-see last photo) but at least it's yellow!   I really like it and it fits comfortably on the shoulder.
> View attachment 5300182
> View attachment 5300183
> View attachment 5300184
> View attachment 5300185
> View attachment 5300186
> View attachment 5300187



Looks great!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Looks great!!


Thank you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

What a wonderfully happy bag! Orange and yellow bags are always so cheery!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What a wonderfully happy bag! Orange and yellow bags are always so cheery!


Thank you @samfalstaff !!  Agreed!!


----------

